
Illinois governor clears thousands of marijuana convictions (2019) - DyslexicAtheist
https://apnews.com/2536e69f5b4a6d80faa26a1837158581
======
rolltiide
Hope the implementation is good. Many states and municipalities make this a
bureaucratic nightmare to have the records updates/expunged/cleared.

~~~
toomuchtodo
It appears that it is:

> State officials estimate that 116,000 convictions involving 30 grams or less
> of marijuana, including for possession of the drug, are eligible for pardons
> under the new law. Illinois State Police are responsible for identifying
> those convictions and sending the records to the state’s Prisoner Review
> Board, which then forwarded eligible cases to the governor’s office for
> pardons.

> Other states that have begun permitting marijuana’s sale and use created
> procedures for people to expunge minor drug offenses, but Illinois officials
> wanted the process to be almost automatic for people with non-violent
> marijuana arrests or convictions on their records.

But there are some caveats:

> Some people still will have to act independently to have marijuana
> convictions expunged. People who have been convicted of offenses involving
> between 30 and 500 grams of marijuana in Illinois can file court petitions
> to clear those records. Local prosecutors and legal aid organizations also
> can take that step independently.

> Law enforcement agencies have a five-year period to expunge records of minor
> marijuana arrests that did not result in a conviction, starting with the
> most recent cases.

For Illinois politics and public policy, this is not too bad.

